# Paperwhite pages wont turn/swipe



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had a paperwhite since August 2014 and it has been used almost every day since I purchased it. Went to read my book last nite and the pages stopped turning. Unable to swipe to the next page. Tried turning the unit completely off and back on, no help, same issue. I am at a loss.  Anyone have any ideas what may be going on or how to fix it. I can read my books on my tablet but really like the paperwhite 

    Thanks Phil


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

You did a hard reboot or just turned it off and on again? If you haven't, try a hard reboot and if that still doesn't work I would contact customer service about it.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

You said it won't turn pages.  Will it do anything else?  Can you go to the home screen?

As MLPMom said, a true restart involves either selecting Restart in the Settings menu and waiting till it reboots.  You'll see the guy sitting under the tree.  That's always the first step with a problem like this.  If you can't get to the settings menu to do this you can do the same thing by holding down the power button for a full 20 seconds.  Time it.  Nineteen seconds isn't enough.

I think the next step if you haven't had any luck restarting it is to reset it to factory defaults.  That fixes most problems but it also removes everything from your Kindle.  After you're done you'll have to re-connect it to your Wifi, register it again with Amazon and download all your books.

The full reset fixes nearly all software issues.  If it's a hardware problem such as a defective touch screen you're probably not going to be able to fix it and it's time to think about a new one.  However, nearly all problems with Kindles are software problems.  These things are pretty well built.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> You said it won't turn pages. Will it do anything else? Can you go to the home screen?
> The full reset fixes nearly all software issues. If it's a hardware problem such as a defective touch screen you're probably not going to be able to fix it and it's time to think about a new one. However, nearly all problems with Kindles are software problems. These things are pretty well built.
> 
> Barry


I think it does sound like a hardware issue -- but it's worth trying the restarting and resetting steps first. And, either way, if you can't make it work, chances are when you call customer service, they'll want to walk you through the steps again but, when they decide it's really most sincerely dead, chances are good they'll offer a discount on a replacement.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> You did a hard reboot or just turned it off and on again? If you haven't, try a hard reboot and if that still doesn't work I would contact customer service about it.


 Thanks for all of the replies. Yes I did do a hard reboot or at least I thought thatb I did. Just to make sure, I did one again and all is well now so either I did not do it right the first time or it took the 2nd time. Either way, my Paperwhite is working again and I am back to reading in comfort. Thanks again for all of the replies.


----------

